# Did i make a wrong decision buying this PSU or is it good ?



## 27MaD (Dec 5, 2019)

Since i'm upgrading my 750 Ti to RX 570 i need to replace my PSU because my old Chinese one didn't even have PCI-E connectors and didn't mention how much power it have on it's rail, it served me well for a good year and 10 month, anyway 2 days ago i went to the local stores near me to buy a new one, i ended up buying the Cooler Master MWE 550 80+ White for $48, that's the best i could get with my budget, i tried to stay away of brands like GameMax, Huntkey, Aerocool etc , did i make a good decision or what ? i could've bought the Thermaltake Litepower 450 for $52 or the Cooler Master MWE 450 80+ Bronze for $46.

and btw it'll be powering :
Xeon E3-1245 V2
2x DDR3 8 GB 1600 MHz Memory
Asus ROG Strix RX 570 4GB (Planning to OC)
4X 120mm fans
Micro ATX board
Led strip
CPU heatsink with 90mm fan
120 GB SATA 2.5" SSD
7200 RPM SATA Blue HDD


----------



## Jetster (Dec 5, 2019)

You did good


----------



## JC316 (Dec 5, 2019)

I've had decent luck with coolermaster PSU's over the years.  That said, I learned a long time ago not to skimp on the power supply. My Antec smartpower 2.0 500w died and took my record overclock holding Athlon X2 3600+ with it. I've stuck with FSP, EVGA, and Corsair ever since.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 5, 2019)

I've looked at this PSU and couldn't find much bad about it. Not a top tier but certainly at the same or better level than Corsair CX. And well priced too.

Its not modular, but very little is at this price point.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Dec 7, 2019)

Its fine


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Depends on oem design, look at @jonnyGURU


----------



## 27MaD (Dec 7, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Depends on oem design, look at @jonnyGURU


Can you explain what do you mean by OEM design ? and i couldn't find a review for it on jonnyGURU website


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 7, 2019)

27MaD said:


> Can you explain what do you mean by OEM design ? and i couldn't find a review for it on jonnyGURU website



Basically who made the inside 'important' part of the PSU,the brand name you see on the PSU is not always the same as the manufacturer.

I have the Cooler Master MWE 650 Gold and this apparently is CM's own design.

So far I have no issues with it other than the slight idle coil whine but thats just bad luck on my part,can happen to any PSU. :/

It should be alright,my previous PSU was also a low-entry level Thermaltake 450W and I had to replace it when I bought my RX 570 cause under gaming load the PSU fan was annoyingly loud.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2019)

The OEM should be HEC. HEC are a midrange PSU manufacturer. While they might not be the best, they aren't the worst either. 

They make a lot of the generic grey PSUs that folks like Dell might use in their builds


----------



## Rezzorx (Dec 7, 2019)

I think its a preety good PSU at that price point. I have a MWE 500w in my currect pc with a RX 580 and have no complaints on it, silent and no coil whine.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 7, 2019)

I would say it's good enough... not much better. IIRC, that's a group regulated HEC unit so MEH.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2019)

27MaD said:


> Can you explain what do you mean by OEM design ? and i couldn't find a review for it on jonnyGURU website



Original Equipment Manufacturer. Basically, what's inside before they put the brand sticker on it.

This is a super useful site





						Power Supply Platform Database - see which PSUs share the same design inside.
					

A database of PSU OEMs and the platforms they use, and also a hub for power supply news.




					orionpsudb.com
				




Note that the same OEMs also do use different platforms, but on general things like overall quality, quality of components and soldering jobs there is certainly some idea of reliability. Some good ones;
Seasonic, Delta, SuperFlower, CWT (if high end)... with these brands you really do get what you pay for, but the bottom end quality is also in the 'good enough' zone.


----------



## Mac2580 (Dec 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Original Equipment Manufacturer. Basically, what's inside before they put the brand sticker on it.
> 
> This is a super useful site
> 
> ...


Yeah I actually messed up trying to do this. Seasonic dont sell any PSU's locally so I try go for the Antec units made by Seasonic. When I bought my Antec Neo Eco the advertised specs listed a single 12V rail but the PSU arrived with two 12V rails instead. Turns out it was a blessing in disguise the single rail unit would have been a CWT but mine is at least a Delta made unit.

I usually use this link:


			PSU Review Database - RealHardTechX
		


Edit: I also have a Thermaltake Litepower 450W (FSP) PSU for 8-10 years now. It's supposed to be a relatively bad quality PSU but works fine In practice. Used only with old components in case it ruins them.


----------



## ROMUZ (Dec 25, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The OEM should be HEC.


If OP's PSU is MPE-5501-ACABW, the OEM is GosPower.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 25, 2019)

You'd be surprised how many Brands use  near identical designs, and the only differences being internal components. Seasonic makes a whole range of quality from the 'dont try this at home' to 'marry me and have my kids'.  The most important rule to follow here is "You get what you pay for", meaning, dont skimp on the PSU if you dont have to.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 26, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Seasonic makes a whole range of quality from the 'dont try this at home' to 'marry me and have my kids'



The thing about Seasonic that has made them famous is they skipped the "don't try this at home" category.

Pretty much all their stuff will deliver it's nameplate wattage.  None of it will blow up short of a defective unit.  That didn't used to be so commonplace.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 26, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> ....from the 'dont try this at home'...


Nope. Not Seasonic...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 26, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> The thing about Seasonic that has made them famous is they skipped the "don't try this at home" category.
> 
> Pretty much all their stuff will deliver it's nameplate wattage.  None of it will blow up short of a defective unit.  That didn't used to be so commonplace.


That may be true now, but they didnt skip it, they grew out of it.



EarthDog said:


> Nope. Not Seasonic...


Here is a bubble, dont drop it.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 26, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> That may be true now, but they didnt skip it, they grew out of it.


If that is true (I dont recall this), they've grown out of it at least a decade and some change ago. Really one of a very few brands that is good or great across their whole line (aka zero 'dont try this at gome models). Your post says "makes", as in present tense, and that isn't remotely true at present or in the recent past. If you can find some reviews of consumer psus from seasonic being potatos, link them up.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 26, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> If that is true (I dont recall this), they've grown out of it at least a decade and some change ago. Really one of a very few brands that are good or great across their whole line


As a _brand_, I can agree, but as a _manufacturer_ of other brands...


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 26, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> As a _brand_, I can agree, but as a _manufacturer_ of other brands...


Your posts went from 'currently makes' (duds) to they 'used to make' (duds) to 'not seasonic labeled' are (duds)???? 

I'm going back to the bourbon and the Lakers game. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 26, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Your post says "makes", as in present tense, and that isn't remotely true at present or in the recent past. If you can find some reviews of consumer psus from seasonic being potatos, link them up.


i dont have all day to search for links, maybe next time 



EarthDog said:


> Your posts went from 'currently makes' (duds) to they 'used to make' (duds) to 'not seasonic labeled' are (duds)????
> 
> I'm going back to the bourbon and the Lakers game.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


haha, no clearly i fully intendedit to be past tense, i would have said currently if i meant it. 

[pass the bourbon! Keep the (f)Lakers]


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 26, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> i dont have all day to search for links, maybe next time
> 
> 
> haha, no clearly i fully intendedit to be past tense, i would have said currently if i meant it.
> ...


You should post what you mean then.. you used the present tense.

Ping me when you can prove Seasonic labeled psus were junk. Mmkay? I could stand to learn a thing or two.

Cheers from Mitchels.


----------



## Fry178 (Dec 26, 2019)

Unit should be fine.

Seasonic is usually a safe bet.
Lets say i dont remember anytime in the past 16y (i started to look at better stuff) where i wouldn't use any SS unit (gold and up).
They do sometimes miss the mark here and there were they could have done (minor) stuff a bit better,
but usually reviews only list price as a "con".

Do see the EVGA G3/P3 series being a tick better in +100$ range (vs prime/focus) and at least level with corsair AX.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 27, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You should post what you mean then.. you used the present tense.
> 
> Ping me when you can prove Seasonic labeled psus were junk. Mmkay? I could stand to learn a thing or two.
> 
> Cheers from Mitchels.


It just dawned on me, ping me when you stop nitpicking on a typo, lame escuse to arglue really.  

Chears from the thrown room.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 27, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> It just dawned on me, ping me when you stop nitpicking on a typo, lame escuse to arglue really.
> 
> Chears from the thrown room.


Perhaps it was a typo (not buying it reading subsequent posts), but it changed the whole meaning, that typo. Next time I'll assume you dont mean what you posted and pick a tense. Lollolololololololol

I also dont understand why anyone would care what they did in the past anyway. For at least the last decade, you can blindly grab a seasonic and they are good+ units, period.  

If that is wrong, you should find some links to support what you said. The honus isn't on me/us to prove they are all at least good+...

What you said is true for the majority of psu lines...I agree. But seasonic, afaik for the last decade and change, is different.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 28, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> But seasonic, afaik for the last decade and change, is different.


So I was looking at the PSU list ( see sig) and there they were, not sure how old those lower rated models might be.


----------



## Fry178 (Dec 28, 2019)

Not saying they are completely wrong, but it even states tier rating is based on "opinion".
And because i was looking for a replacement couple month back, i researched corsair/seasonic/evga, and read multiple reviews stating the evga g/p/t 2/3 were same/better than an Ax (minus the link), yet arent even listed here (3rd) or in the lower A- (2nd series) grade.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 28, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> So I was looking at the PSU list ( see sig) and there they were, not sure how old those lower rated models might be.


Why is the first psu I looked up that is labelled 'bad' on that list, isn't? Lol








						Seasonic S12G 650W Power Supply Review
					






					www.anandtech.com
				




I'd bother to check the others, but, college football and beer... go buckeyes!

Edit: our list is old, but... based on reputable reviews. 








						Recommended PSU's - True/Tested
					

LAST UPDATE: 26-Jun-2017  Added link: Click here for a list of PSUs reviewed before 2012  PSU buyers guide and How-to guide Power Supply Makers / Manufacturers PSU Review Database - overclock.net PSU Review Database - thelab.gr PSU Review Database - RealHardTechX **Newly added Why 99% of Power...




					www.overclockers.com
				




Link that.


----------



## assasinxtg (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't know why people have a bad experience with Huntkey. I bought Huntkey 600W before, running GTX 750 ti and later change to GTX 1660 . That bad boy run my PC for 7 years before it busted today. Oh, I also attached it to a voltage regulator (a very cheap one with no blackout protection) for added security just in case.


----------



## 27MaD (Jun 15, 2020)

assasinxtg said:


> I don't know why people have a bad experience with Huntkey. I bought Huntkey 600W before, running GTX 750 ti and later change to GTX 1660 . That bad boy run my PC for 7 years before it busted today. Oh, I also attached it to a voltage regulator (a very cheap one with no blackout protection) for added security just in case.


Well, i had a good experience with a $10 PSU called Microdigit, if you search nothing'll show up.
it served me well for 2 years.
it didn't even mention the wattage, only 4 pins for the CPU, no PCIe cables.
That still doesn't mean everyone should buy it, actually no one should.


----------

